# Need Help With Names For Anatolian Puppies



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

We get out new Anatolian Female Puppies on Monday. Need some ideas for appropriate names. We are getting two females puppies.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

I've always liked names of gods or goddesses, thinking the lgd is one who looks over the sheep and deserves a name fitting. Our new pup we named Azura for goddess of the night.


----------



## chrisnev (Sep 3, 2004)

Isis and Sephora..!!!!


----------



## Grazer (Dec 23, 2011)

Isobel and Helga or Arwen and Eowyn or you can give them Turkish names like for instance Esma and Selma


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

You could send them this way and call them Ed's:hysterical:

I really am not to good on names, but had to wish you good luck, can't wait for pictures.


----------

